# Feeding questions



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I was just wondering how many times a day should you feed your chi? Do you free feed or do it by a schedule feeding? I had been free feeding jackson but i am thinking about doing a schedule feeding. I have 2 cats one an adult and one a kitten. The kitten likes to eat jacksons food and jackson likes to eat the cats food so i am thinking of doing a schedule feeding for all 3. How long should i leave jacksons food down before taking it up? If you feed more than once a day how many hours between feedings?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I feed my adults twice a day. I feed Roxy (my puppy) four times a day.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I do both "schedule and free feed" My adults are feed twice aday and I keep food out all the time for my 11 week old baby. My adults eat up pretty fast. once they learn they can't keep going back for little snacks they finish more quickly.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I feed twice a day, usually around 7-8am and 7-8pm. I leave the food down no longer than 15-20 minutes (I feed Raw) but haven't had a problem with Zoey not eating everything ever


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

I feed Fiddle 3 times a day, I would feed 4 except i work, so i feed her before work, duck home at lunch, then night time


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I feed twice a day! Once in the morning for breakfast & once for supper. When my family sits down to eat supper, I feed Midgie. I have always free fed because with me just having one Chi, there was never no competition to gobble up the food. I plan to free feed as soon as I have Midgies allergies sorted out, but for now THK twice a day.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies! Jackson turned 2 years old july 5. It sounds like most feed their adult chis twice a day. I'm thinking about going with the schedule feeding. Feeding twice a day once when i wake up and once right before i go to bed. I'll leave the food down for about 20 mins. Does that sound ok? I think my last question is when you feed twice a day do you just look on the bag of food and whatever the recommended daily amount is half it? So for example if the daily amount was 1 cup then you would feed 1/2 cup for the first feeding and a 1/2 cup for the second feeding to get your 1 cup daily feeding?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The feeding guidelines on the box is a standard measurement. You will have to adjust your feeding according to your Chi. If you only have one Chi & you're dry kibble feeding him, you can leave his food down if he doesn't eat it all. If you're feeding dehydrated, the food needs to be picked up as soon as he's had enough & put in the fridge.

I feed Midgie 1/2 cup Honest Kitchen in the morning. She hasn't been finishing the 1/2, so I pick it up & put it in the fridge until supper time. At supper, I give her another 1/2 cup.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok thanks woodard! I have gotten it planned out now.


----------

